
Upcoming Let's Encrypt intermediate changes - StanAngeloff
https://community.letsencrypt.org/t/upcoming-intermediate-changes/13106
======
StanAngeloff
If you are issuing and building up your certificates manually (e.g., using
acme-tiny), use the latest intermediate otherwise Firefox and Android will be
unhappy.

